# Coffee



## In the Kitchen (Aug 31, 2005)

They have said that coffee is the next thing going up in price.  Lot of warehouses in New Orleans underwater.  When you go to store better stock up.  I believe you can freeze coffee to keep fresh.  First gas, now coffee!  It doesn't do any good to try to buy things on sale, just gets higher next time you need some.  I can't do without coffee!


----------



## mish (Aug 31, 2005)

ITK, recently heard on the news, now coffee is Good for you, lol. Maybe that's why the price went up? Gave up coffee on a daily basis, long ago because of caffeine. Maybe if it's cheaper than gas we can put it in our tank.


----------



## GB (Aug 31, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Gave up coffee on a daily basis, long ago because of caffeine.


I did the same thing. It was hard for about 3 weeks, but now I am so happy to not NEED that cup each morning. On the weekends I will occasionally still enjoy a cup with my wife though.

DW gave it up while she was pregnant, but now that she is working an overnight shift she is back on it again. I hope the prices don't get too out of control!


----------



## htc (Aug 31, 2005)

I love coffee, but for some reason never got to the cup a day DH has to have. I enjoy coffee only on weekends, mostly because it's my time to relax. I can't enjoy coffee on the go, so don't usually have any during the weekday.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 31, 2005)

I NEED my coffee!!  I'm a mean mean person until I've
had my morning cup!!!


----------



## callie (Aug 31, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I NEED my coffee!! I'm a mean mean person until I've
> had my morning cup!!!


 
Here ya go, pds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Wanna keep you smilin'!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 31, 2005)

You are right mish, I did hear that it was supposed to be good for you.  Can't remember why?  Anything good or necessary gets price increase.  Well, I will just have to do without something so I can have my coffee.  Do you call me spoiled? I am hard to deal with until I have my first cup.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 31, 2005)

callie said:
			
		

> Here ya go, pds
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you  Thank you  Thank you!
I feel so much better now!!


----------



## Dove (Aug 31, 2005)

Now if you want coffee to wake you up..Drink Hawaii's Kona! It will take the enamal off your teeth!

Sorry Wasabi...


----------



## kadesma (Aug 31, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I NEED my coffee!! I'm a mean mean person until I've
> had my morning cup!!!


You too pds?  My guys all know ya don't talk to the bear til coffee is in hand... 
kadesma


----------



## Alix (Sep 1, 2005)

My children always ask my husband, "Has Mom had her coffee yet?" before asking me to do anything for them in the morning. And twice now, my older daughter has quietly pushed the cup into my hand and tiptoed out of the room to let me awake in peace. What wonderful kids!


----------



## The Z (Sep 2, 2005)

I understand that completely, Alix... I might have to re-think this kid thing... how old do they have to be before they'll do THAT for you???


----------



## mrsmac (Sep 2, 2005)

They are quite useful sometimes, my older daughter cleans the house for me. (its a long term investment but its worth it eventually) Go on get one Z!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 2, 2005)

*Fast*

Kids pick up on things pretty fast.  One thing for sure they know when you love them that they do return that love some way eventually.  It is such an awesome feeling to have.  Love is truly like a warm blanket on cold night.  Having only on exhusband who could not open his heart to any of us made me grateful I received love from my family.  I am thankful you posted these things about your children.  Gives one special feeling.  Makes you want to do more for them.  Children are true gift.


----------



## Alix (Sep 2, 2005)

The Z said:
			
		

> I understand that completely, Alix... I might have to re-think this kid thing... how old do they have to be before they'll do THAT for you???


 
The asking if Mom has had coffee yet started when they were oh...2 or 3. The pushing the coffee into my limp hand was at age 10. 

ITK, children truly are a special blessing. And thanks for reminding me of that. There are moments when I would cheerfully duct tape them both to the walls. Thankfully, the weather is good now, and they are back to school so they have less time to pester one another!

I meant to add (back to the subject) that I will drink ANY brand of coffee, but once I pry my eyelids open and can actually taste the nectar of the gods, I like to have either maple coffee or butter pecan. Mmmmm. Quite the flavour treat!


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 2, 2005)

Luckily, I've got enough coffee on hand to last me a month or two.  That hard part is that my decanter broke a couple weeks ago, so I've had to resort to instant coffee until I get around to buying a new decanter.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 2, 2005)

*Alix*

Maple flavor or butter pecan?  What brand makes that? Whenever I try something on my own it doesn't taste right.  Would like to give yours a try.  Do you add milk or cream? I just drink Maxwell House or Folgers.  Grew up on that. Only time I drank instant was when electric was off and had to drink with warm water, never did get hot.  Nothing compares to coffee from coffeemaker.


----------



## licia (Sep 2, 2005)

We've tried several different coffees, but the BEST is eight o'clock 100% columbian, rich, but not bitter.  We drink ours black, always.


----------



## jkath (Sep 2, 2005)

If you want cheap coffee, Ikea sells a pretty good ground coffee for $2.50/bag. 

Also, Alix, you can spice up your coffee with any of the following:

1. In Your Filter: cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice, ginger. One or more together (about 1/2 tsp)

2. From the pantry: a small shot of syrup: Maple, Butter Pecan, even Raspberry!

3. From Cost Plus: Torani flavored syrups - they make about 30 different flavors. A favorite of mine is Coconut. Also good is the gingerbread coffee syrup that Starbucks sells each holiday season

4. From the cupboard: a tiny portion (maybe 1/8 tsp) of powdered jell-o mix is good - like try the orange in your coffee - it's quite tasty!

When in doubt, add a drop or two (or three) of extract to the coffee pot after the coffee has brewed - Vanilla + Almond is a good combo, as is maple-vanilla. For a wackier taste, add a few red-hot candies to your hot coffee.

hmmmmm...wonder why I'm craving coffee now......!


----------



## GB (Sep 2, 2005)

Those sound great Jkath. I have put cinnamon in my coffee filter before, but never heard of jello. I will have to try that!

When I was in collage, if I made it to breakfast (which was not too often) I would take a cup of black coffee and put a scoop of coffee or chocolate ice cream in it. These days I would never adulterate my coffee like that. The college coffee needed all the help it could get though


----------



## pdswife (Sep 2, 2005)

GB, I've done that with vanilla ice cream.   
It's really good.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 2, 2005)

*coffee*

Thanks Jkath for the suggestions.  You try new stuff all the time.  Sure never thought to drop it in coffee when fixing it.  That way I could have my own!  Do I feel dumb?  Thanks. My dream is to taste Starbucks.  Everyone talks about it.  In the meantime, I will try to flavor my own.


----------



## GB (Sep 2, 2005)

In the Kitchen, there are two schools of thought on Starbucks. People either love it or hate it. I am in the "hate it" camp.

I have come to the conclusion that people who drink their coffee black can't stand Starbucks (for the most part) and people who put all sorts of things in their coffee love Starbucks.


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 2, 2005)

I love coffee but I use the Purple Pill so I have to be careful how much I have, I use to have a cast iron tummy but I guess the lining is thinning out, So I just weight like a cast iron tub! 

 See everything works its way out !


----------



## jkath (Sep 2, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> Those sound great Jkath. I have put cinnamon in my coffee filter before, but never heard of jello. I will have to try that!


 
I've actually used jell-o in my instant coffee mixes.

Another thought - for those of you who want a richer tasting coffee (who do indulge in sugar), brown sugar is really a great, warm flavor compared to white.

I only sweeten my coffee if it's an afternoon cup. In the morning, it's only got 1% milk in it.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 3, 2005)

Black or with creamer...either way...but at least 4 -16 ounce cups a day!  (Please don't tell my doctor)  hehehe


----------



## tweedee (Sep 5, 2005)

I suppose we can all plant our coffey grounds and see if they grow.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 5, 2005)

I always used to put a chunk of candy cane in my coffee


----------



## Alix (Sep 5, 2005)

ITK, sorry I missed your post. I get my Maple coffee from rockymountain roasters, they are a local company. I will see if I can find their link. They deliver door to door. The butter pecan is from Second Cup coffee which is exclusively Canadian. You can buy their stuff online I think.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 6, 2005)

I saw this morning that Cafe du Monde appears to be untouched. I don't think the French Quarter could even begin to recover without it!

LOTS of coffee comes into the port of N.O. - but lots of things come into the ports along the gulf. I saw yesterday that an entire boatload of bananas were lost either in Biloxi or Freeport. We can basically figure on any foods that come from South America are going to cost more until the ports can be reopened.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 7, 2005)

*Confused Again!!*

Doing my shopping this weekend, I saw that all of the coffee is on sale!  Why do you suppose they are doing this?  I assumed it would still be regular price but instead price dropped.  You better believe everyone has heard that coffee going up because the guy doing the restocking said they can't keep up with people buying it.   Does anyone understand this?  In fact, it was more than half price. This is a store that I go to regularly.  Just like the gas, never know when you won't be able to afford.


----------



## Alix (Sep 7, 2005)

No idea here ITK, but I say stock up while you can!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 7, 2005)

*Alix*



			
				Alix said:
			
		

> No idea here ITK, but I say stock up while you can!



Thanks for your response.  You always, always respond to my comments which is admirable.  Hope I never write anything that is offensive to you.  You always seem to understand why I write the things I do.  I appreciate your sensitivity.  I won't forget you.  Thanks.


----------



## Ken (Sep 8, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> No idea here ITK, but I say stock up while you can!


Hey Cutie....guess what I got you today?


----------



## Alix (Sep 8, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Thanks for your response. You always, always respond to my comments which is admirable. Hope I never write anything that is offensive to you. You always seem to understand why I write the things I do. I appreciate your sensitivity. I won't forget you. Thanks.


 
You have never offended me ITK, and I doubt that you would. You have such a warm caring heart no one could take offense to what you say. Thank you for the warm fuzzies, I really smiled when I read your post.



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> Hey Cutie....guess what I got you today?


MAPLE COFFEE?????? Oh please tell me you got me more maple coffee!!! *glaaaaahh...(homer drool)*


----------



## Ken (Sep 8, 2005)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> I appreciate your sensitivity.


Just remember to post AFTER she's had her maple coffee.

And yes Cutie, I've got your next fix!


----------



## Alix (Sep 8, 2005)

Preparing the IV right now....


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 8, 2005)

Your gonna have to send me some of that Alix...Im too scared to buy it on my own!


----------



## Ken (Sep 8, 2005)

Here you go....
http://rockymountaincoffeeroasters.com/

They deliver!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 8, 2005)

probably not too me


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 8, 2005)

oooo I can get it at NUTTERS!!!!  Wooo hooo!!  thats bulk, i can just get a little and see if I like it!!!  Thanks Ken!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 9, 2005)

*coffee*



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> Here you go....
> http://rockymountaincoffeeroasters.com/
> 
> They deliver!



Thanks Ken, for the post!  Couldn't do it without you!  They deliver so that is the way I have to go.  Which one should I get?  Alix, you mentioned maple is that your favorite?  Want to make sure I am not disappointed.  Have to get it before it doubles in price.  Thanks


----------



## Alix (Sep 9, 2005)

ITK, maple is AMAZING! I haven't tried many of the other flavours of that particular company's. You won't be sorry if you try the maple though. 

I haven't noticed any price fluctuations here at all. That could be because we are further north though and it takes a bit longer for those fluctuations to hit us.


----------



## tweedee (Sep 10, 2005)

My favorite coffee has always been folgers but for the past 7 years my son that is stationed in the navy has been sending me lots of kona coffee from hawaii and i just love the flavor.


----------



## Paolita (Sep 12, 2005)

I am Colombian and for some reason I don't like coffee. I have like seven cups of capuccino a year! I do like the smell of it. SO when I can I buy coffee and put it in my cupboard just to get the smell. I prefer tea, the classic one with some lemon. ITK, I do believe freezing coffee is a good way to keep it fresh. I have heard this many times from friends that do like coffee.

Paolita


----------



## In the Kitchen (Sep 12, 2005)

Paolita said:
			
		

> I am Colombian and for some reason I don't like coffee. I have like seven cups of capuccino a year! I do like the smell of it. SO when I can I buy coffee and put it in my cupboard just to get the smell. I prefer tea, the classic one with some lemon. ITK, I do believe freezing coffee is a good way to keep it fresh. I have heard this many times from friends that do like coffee.
> 
> Paolita



Thank you for letting me know you do think it is okay to keep in freezer.  I will continue to do so.  I am sure people do think that being from Columbia you naturally would like coffee but you don't.  Just proves we all have our own taste.  Does putting in the cupboard make the kitchen smell from it too?  It surely doesn't last long does it?  I always love the smell of someone grinding the beans in the stores when I pass.  I just wonder how I could do without it.


----------

